# hot to play NFS underground 2 on LAN



## sohin (Jan 10, 2005)

when i try to play it on lan i m unable to lobby


----------



## snehal_prabhu (Jan 11, 2005)

I GUES U NEED TO CLICK READY ON ALL THE SYSTEMS
I WAS FACING SIMILAR PROB AND COULD NOT START THE RACE 

C IF THIS WORKS WITH U


----------



## sohin (Jan 11, 2005)

I dodn't got you, what does this mean

"CLICK READY ON ALL THE SYSTEMS "


----------

